# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Yellow Alert For SBH 8/21/14 and 8/22/14

## KevinS

A Yellow Alert has been posted for SBH, warning of Thunderstorms and Heavy Rains.  The time window given is between 20:00 today (Thursday 8/21) and 17:00 tomorrow (Friday 8/22).  

From Radio St Barth:

Niveau de vigilance : JAUNE
Danger : Fortes pluies et Orages
Début d'événement : jeudi 21 août à 20h00 locales.
Fin d'événement estimée : vendredi 22 août à 17h00 locales.

Situation actuelle :...
Une onde tropicale active, actuellement située sur le proche atlantique, se dirige rapidement vers l'arc antillais avec son lot de pluies et d'orages. Elle va principalement affecter la moitié nord de l'arc (de la Guadeloupe aux îles du Nord) aujourd'hui et demain.

Prévisions :
Les averses qui touchent sporadiquement nos îles ce matin, se montrent un peu plus fréquentes cet après-midi. En soirée et nuit prochaine, ces pluies deviennent plus durables et souvent orageuses. De forts cumuls sont possibles en peu de temps. Demain, vendredi, ce temps maussade et orageux perdure au moins durant la matinée. Orages et averses devraient s'éloigner progressivement au cours de l'après-midi. Parallèlement, le vent se renforce la nuit prochaine autour de 40 km/h en moyenne, avec des rafales entre 60 et 80 km/h sous orage. De dominante Nord-Est au cours de la journée, il bascule Sud à Sud-Est en fin de nuit prochaine. A noter une mer temporairement hachée sous les orages qui se creuse la nuit prochaine avec des creux moyens entre 2 et 3m. Demain, la mer s'amortit progressivement, mais le croisement de la houle d'Est-Nord-Est avec la mer du vent de Sud-Est peut rendre les conditions de mer délicates.

----------


## cec1

Good news for cisterns!

----------


## KevinS

I haven't seen a prediction for rainfall amounts, but there was talk of 4+ inches for the USVI and PR.

----------


## Rosita

Nothing yet

----------


## GramChop

Just bring the kitty cats inside, Rosie!!  :)

----------


## Rosita

just start to rain right now ..it's 4 pm 
let's rain until tomorrow  :Triumphant:

----------


## GramChop

Yay!  I'm sure the flowers and trees are happy, too!  Be safe, Rosita.

----------


## Rosita

it's just rain sis  :cool:

----------


## KevinS

From st-barths.com's webcam:

----------


## Colejs

Rain has arrived!

----------


## katva



----------


## KevinS

The Chynehome PWS in Dévet reports 22.1mm of rain in the last 24 hours, or about .87 inches.  Those with cisterns might call that a good start, while hoping for a bit more.

----------


## jbm595

:cool:  :cool:  :cool: How is the weather there now?  We flight out of NYC to SXM>SBH tomorrow am.  Hoping to get into SBH and Villa bound by 3pmish.  Does it look like this will turn into a tropical depression or we are gonna luck out? Fingers crossed for a sunny vacation.

----------


## KevinS

Yesterday's weather event has moved out of the area, and is now off of the eastern end of the Dominican Republic.

----------


## amyb

PHEW!  Have a great trip, jbm

----------


## jbm595

Right Amyb!  In preparation for the rain, I was making reservations at Le Gaiac for Brunch on Sunday--which is closed for Hurricane Season.  The silver lining with the worrying is that I had no idea they were closing and now I thankfully booked dinner there tomorrow night for my favorite Parmesan Cheese Wheel.  Almost missed that!!!!

----------


## amyb

And that would have been horrible. ENJOY each and every morsel.

----------


## cec1

. . . Amy & Phil know something about that cheese wheel!  You're getting good guidance!

----------


## jayhawkgirl

Any reports on how much total rain the island received from the storm?

----------


## jbm595

Happy to report we arrived yesterday to glorious sun and ended our day at Le Gaiac with the heavenly parmesan cheese wheel spaghetti and enjoyed every last bite! :cool:  :thumb up:   We're basking in the sun today and will enjoy the fireworks later.

----------


## amyb

Sounds like solid planning to me. ENJOY!

----------


## Peter NJ

Lost a swimmer at Sandy Hook yesterday because of rip currents from this storm they have been vicious

----------

